# Greetings From Albert28



## albert28 (Sep 25, 2006)

im a new member of filmocans.....to all my brothers in filmocans.......hi & hello to all of you........let us keep and uphold our Master by helping him propagate his teachings.not by violence but to make this world a better place to live in.........


----------



## albert28 (Sep 25, 2006)

we in filmocans do the escrima, stick fighting and even knife handling and defenses.........hello to my fellow filmocans...........:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Albert,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

When you get a chance, please tell us more about yourself and your style.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome To Mt!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2006)

albert28 said:


> we in filmocans do the escrima, stick fighting and even knife handling and defenses.........hello to my fellow filmocans..........



Another fellow FMAer is always a good thing to see! Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2006)

*Albert28*, please visit us at your post here on FMATalk.com also!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------

